# REX X FOR MEAT



## johny2hats (Jul 9, 2010)

HI ALL I AM A NEWBIE AND AM HAVING A BIT OF TROUBLE GETTING STARTED  I CURRENTLY HAVE A X BREED BUCK THINK HE HAS GIANT IN HIM AND WAS WONDERING IF X HIM WITH A REX WOULD BE OK AS I AM HAVING TROUBLE GETTING ANY OTHER BREED EXEPT THINGS LIKE DWARF LOP WHAT ARE PEOPLES THOUGHS ON THIS 
THANKS MAT


----------



## DixiePride (Jul 9, 2010)

If you are going to raise rabbits to eat then do not cross purebred show rabbits becasue their meat is tough... there are certain breeds that are known to be tender and Dwarfs, Lops, Rex and Dutch I know are not.... I use to raise show rabbits and when I would get too many my dad would fry them up and it was like beef jerky...


----------



## Tinted (Jul 9, 2010)

DixiePride said:
			
		

> If you are going to raise rabbits to eat then do not cross purebred show rabbits becasue their meat is tough... there are certain breeds that are known to be tender and Dwarfs, Lops, Rex and Dutch I know are not.... I use to raise show rabbits and when I would get too many my dad would fry them up and it was like beef jerky...


When I saw this I went "What?" Ok, take it from a meat rabbit owner I show, breed, and sell my American Sables to people who eat them (I dont eat them myself, but have quite a few people who love to eat my culls). Hybrid rabbits and pure breeds are identical in meat quality if raised well and properly as well as slaughtered at the correct time for meat texture. Very old rabbits and very young rabbits are often not good eating. For meat breeds right on the cusp of adult hood is often a good time to slaughter, though everyone has different taste and say in the matter. 

If you are only going to eat the rabbits then breeding mutts should be no problem and you should get some nice pelts out of a Rex cross as well. If its a good price I would buy a Rex buck as well if you are looking for pelts too.


----------



## johny2hats (Jul 10, 2010)

well thanks for the help when to get my rex does today and the breeder has sold them all so am stuck for choice again i have a local fodder store selling pet rabbits that look ok a reasonable size that is what do people think about breeding mutts from the pet store for food is this worth my time
       cheers mat


----------



## Tinted (Jul 10, 2010)

johny2hats said:
			
		

> well thanks for the help when to get my rex does today and the breeder has sold them all so am stuck for choice again i have a local fodder store selling pet rabbits that look ok a reasonable size that is what do people think about breeding mutts from the pet store for food is this worth my time
> cheers mat


Personally I would not think so, simply due to the fact that the body mass of the rabbits is unknown. You could be feeding a young rabbit with the intent to eat it and it only gets to 6 lb in the end; simply not worth it in my mind. Where are you located in general if I can ask?


----------



## johny2hats (Jul 10, 2010)

im in adelaide australia


----------



## Tinted (Jul 10, 2010)

Few websites that may be able to drag up some rabbit breeders:

http://home.netspeed.com.au/reguli/links.htm

www.aussietraders.com.au

Let me know if it works out for ya.


----------



## johny2hats (Jul 10, 2010)

thanks for your help i willl certanly let you know how i go got everythink i need to start exept the rabbits


----------



## johny2hats (Jul 11, 2010)

well still looking for my rabbits and not having a great deal of luck what are peoples thoughs on the satin breed
cheers mat


----------



## Tinted (Jul 11, 2010)

johny2hats said:
			
		

> well still looking for my rabbits and not having a great deal of luck what are peoples thoughs on the satin breed
> cheers mat


I love the look of the satin, the fur is simply amazing. However, they are notorious for having "bad" temperaments. So I would watch when picking out stock so that you avoid that trait; even for eating you want a rabbit with a decent temperament.


----------



## johny2hats (Jul 11, 2010)

well the sarger goes on i have found some more rex but am undicided now wether to choose this breed then again i suppose i have nothink to loose any more thought on this idea would be great


----------



## annanicole18 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well if rabbits are truly that hard to find there should be some assurance in getting rid of what you don't want.   I would say go ahead and get your Rex's breed them and start growing the kits out to eat all the while keep looking for some meat rabbits.  When you find your meat rabbits sell your adult Rex's and butcher your young ones for the freezer and start again with the meat rabbits.


----------



## johny2hats (Jul 13, 2010)

yes that was my thoughts at least im getting something goin will i am waiting on the meat breeds which i am shore i will fined in due time just keen to start my rabbit farm


----------



## lklisk (Jul 23, 2010)

I have some great rabbits for meat. I crossed a New Zealand White with a champian D Aregent. There offspring is ready to butcher at 6 weeks. They are very meaty and tender. I can check into flying one to you if you would like.   They are siblings, so you would only want one for breeding. I could send you a yong buck. He would produce good meat rabbots out of the Rex. 
The Rex coat does not carry over when you cross breed them. To keep the Rex fur you must breed a Rex to a Rex. I think the Rex breed would be ok for meat.

Let me know if you want me to check into flying one to you. you would need to pay his travel exspences.   lisa


----------



## johny2hats (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks for the offer but and would take you up on it if you are in australia


----------



## johny2hats (Aug 3, 2010)

have a lot of trouble finding even rex at momment  but found a fodder store with a heap of rabbits that look ok all mix breed but think they look like they have a new zealand white look about them so i might give them a go  what do people think about breeding rabbits like this for meat
                               regards mat


----------



## lklisk (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi again  ALL domestic rabbits are good to eat. Just get started...
You can raise your own breeders by keeping does from litters that grow up fast. The faster they grow the less money that you spend feeding them..
I butcherd 2 today, They are very good to eat. And good for you!
Let me know how you are getting along with your rabitts. Lisa


----------



## johny2hats (Aug 9, 2010)

yes will keep you posted have just finished there cages so i am ready to buy a doe am wondering if i should go for the bigest for my buck is fairly large i was thinking of choosing a med size doe thats a bit more stockie what are peoples thoughts on this


----------



## johny2hats (Aug 13, 2010)

well im happy to say that i have found a breeder of meat rabbits and am getting a nz whits next week yippie


----------



## johny2hats (Aug 23, 2010)

well i picked up my nz doe today and am very happy with her an also the owner gave me a tour of her rabbitry which was great and also sold me a few wire cages so now all i have to do is get started but will have to wait till after christmas for i am going away for a month in dec 11 so i dont think it will give me the time i need to raise my first litter anyway just happy to have them 
              cheers mat


----------

